# New Headphones?



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Wasn't really sure where to put this. Didn't think it was off-topic enough for the off-topic section, so that left this place.

I'm looking for over-the-ear, closed-back headphones. ~$200. No headphone amp. Source will be laptop, desktop, and iPod (in order of most use). 

Electronic/Synthwave/Chillwave/Nu Disco/Deep House/Indie/Alternative R&B genres.

I can't audition in town. There's nowhere that has headphones on display anymore like I remember there being when I was 12 years old. I went to Guitar Center because that was my best bet, was told there were none on display... as I was walking out a manager said they could open some up for me so I agreed. It was as close to a non-ideal auditioning environment as you can get. 2 employees were watching me the whole time, and I felt rushed and pressured to buy. Did get to listen to 2 for about 5 minutes each though (Shure 840 and Audio Technica M50x). My 5 minute conclusions were that the M50x was very smooth sounding and all-around pleasant; the 840 was more forward, intimate, and detailed.

I want headphones for pure enjoyment. No critiquing/critical listening, so nothing overly clinical or revealing. 

I'm planning to purchase 2 or 3 models, compare them at home for a couple weeks, and keep the one I like best. Please help me decide on which ones to try. <3

I'm looking for:

An overall sweet and smooth sound
No fatigue, harshness, overbearing treble, and minimal sibilance
Slightly more bass than neutral

Right now my top 3 choices are Audio Technica M50x, Shure SRH840, and Sennheiser Momentum. Should I just get those and call it a day? Any other obvious choices?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

subed, lmk your findings
Needing a good set.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

The Sennheiser HD380 Pro's seem like another strong contender, especially considering their street price. 

I've checked into AKG and Grado, but they seem to lean towards being too hot in the treble region/bright for my tastes. 

The NAD HP50 gets a LOT of praise and seems to fit my sonic preference, but they are above my price range.

Focal's models also seem to fit my sonic preference extremely well, which is funny and ironic since their car audio counterparts are often plagued by a stereotype of sounding bright/aggressive (which is a flawed generalization). Nevertheless, Focal headphones seem to suffer from longevity and durability issues, so I won't chance that.

The Sony MDR-1R seems to be a nice all-rounder that doesn't really have any prominent weaknesses or strengths. Seems to lean toward warm and slightly midrange forward, albeit lush/pleasant sounding. I forget why I nixed them from my considerations... I'll have to go back and re-research.

There are so many freaking headphones, and I've spent a couple weeks vigorously researching them, but I feel like my brain has overheated on information overload, so I find myself having to go back and reread the same reviews/user comments. And I pretty much have to stick with Amazon/Best Buy/Crutchfield/Guitar Center...places with very easy return policies, which is fine because there are still so many to choose from.

But I really want to just buy 3 and try at home, because reading user reviews sucks. I can't tell you how many times I've heard the Audio Technica described as sweet/smooth by some yet treble-hot/harsh by others. Same with the Sennheiser HD380. I just read a review saying the top-end was very relaxed and fatigue-free, then someone else comes along and says its highs are too sharp/overbearing. So annoying. I just want to shake those people and ask them how many times they have fallen on their head throughout their life. I mean really, it's not like car/home audio where installation and room acoustics play a huge part in the sound. Sure everyone has different limits to what is bright/harsh, but if they're not using an eq/external device, it should be easier to come to a consensus on driver characteristics. What are they using, 64kbps music files as their source? Geez louise. 

With that said, I think I'll order the Sennheiser Momentums since they are currently almost the lowest they have ever been on Amazon, for the brown color. The black/red combo has been cheaper, but reminds me too much of Beats, hehe. The only downside about the Momentums is that I've heard the ear cups lean towards the small side. I'll still need to decide on 2 other models to compare them to though...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you tried the v moda crossfade M-100? Best buy carries them and the are at the $300 price point. Reviews consistently say they play well above their price. 

VMODA CROSSFADE M100 OvertheEar Headphones Multi M-100-U-SHADOW - Best Buy


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

DT-770 80ohm?

I have the 250ohm and love them. Always pick them up over my Q701's when I'm looking to grooooove.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

Im big fan of the Sennheiser HD380 Pro's also, and for a bluetooth set the Velodyne VFree when on sale for 35 bucks is best headphone deal ive ever seen period.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have the Momentum's and they're nice. They are a little small on the ear pads for sure and fit more like and on ear can. I like them, but I think my favorite were the Audio Technica ATH-Pro700mk2. I used those on my DJ rig for a while and loved the sound. To me they're more comfy than the Momentum's, have better isolation and have nicer bass. Given your musical tastes, I'd highly consider them. They DO NOT have Beats Bass. I have Beats wireless and the ATH and Momentums are def more accurate. 

I'm more of an IEM guy and like the Yamaha EPH-100 a lot for my daily drivers.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I own the Shure 840s and find them to have nice detail with adequate bass. They are fairly comfortable and the sound is not fatiguing at all. My Ipod/iPhone drives them just fine. When I want some added impact I throw one of these inline!

Audiophile Cmoy Headphone Amplifier Made with High Quality Part in USA Altoids | eBay


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Set on closed back cans?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Have you tried the v moda crossfade M-100? Best buy carries them and the are at the $300 price point. Reviews consistently say they play well above their price.
> 
> VMODA CROSSFADE M100 OvertheEar Headphones Multi M-100-U-SHADOW - Best Buy


I haven't tried them, but I did consider them. From what I've read from nearly all sources, they are basshead approved. I love a LOT of bass in my car, but in headphones I'd rather be closer to balanced/neutral. Durability is supposed to be amazing too.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

gregerst22 said:


> I picked up the M50's awhile back and they're pretty good. Especially if you can find them on sale. Here's a quick FR that I took on them.


Looks good to me.  Thanks.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

JVD240 said:


> DT-770 80ohm?
> 
> I have the 250ohm and love them. Always pick them up over my Q701's when I'm looking to grooooove.


I did look into Beyerdynamics, and I don't remember why but I ended up not putting them on my short list. 80ohms, though, sounds like it would greatly benefit from an amplifier, right? And that's something I'm not looking to add ...at least not yet. 

The DT-770 actually have a 32ohm version, strong reviews too, I'll have to look at them again.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Mike Bober said:


> Im big fan of the Sennheiser HD380 Pro's also, and for a bluetooth set the Velodyne VFree when on sale for 35 bucks is best headphone deal ive ever seen period.


Nice, yeah I don't need wireless, but the HD380 is looking like a strong contender. 



teldzc1 said:


> I have the Momentum's and they're nice. They are a little small on the ear pads for sure and fit more like and on ear can. I like them, but I think my favorite were the Audio Technica ATH-Pro700mk2. I used those on my DJ rig for a while and loved the sound. To me they're more comfy than the Momentum's, have better isolation and have nicer bass. Given your musical tastes, I'd highly consider them. They DO NOT have Beats Bass. I have Beats wireless and the ATH and Momentums are def more accurate.
> 
> I'm more of an IEM guy and like the Yamaha EPH-100 a lot for my daily drivers.


I haven't looked at the ATH-Pro700mk2, were you ever able to compare them to the ATH-M50x? I'll have to do some researching on them. 

The ear cup size on the Momentums is definitely a concern. Why couldn't they just make them the same size as the HD380, is it made small for looks? Definitely a bummer, and something to consider.



Old Skewl said:


> I own the Shure 840s and find them to have nice detail with adequate bass. They are fairly comfortable and the sound is not fatiguing at all. My Ipod/iPhone drives them just fine. When I want some added impact I throw one of these inline!
> 
> Audiophile Cmoy Headphone Amplifier Made with High Quality Part in USA Altoids | eBay


Nice, +1 for the 840's. They really intrigue me. I wish I had been able to listen to them longer than the 5 minutes in the store. 



HiloDB1 said:


> Set on closed back cans?


Yeah. :antlers: I mean I'd love some open backs, but this pair definitely needs to be closed for my priorities at hand.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

Zippy said:


> Have you tried the v moda crossfade M-100? Best buy carries them and the are at the $300 price point. Reviews consistently say they play well above their price.





Hoptologist said:


> I haven't tried them, but I did consider them. From what I've read from nearly all sources, they are basshead approved. I love a LOT of bass in my car, but in headphones I'd rather be closer to balanced/neutral. Durability is supposed to be amazing too.


I own the V-MODA XS & they aren't as bass heavy as some of their other models. Only downside is they're not as comfy as the over-ears. 
But I can attest to the durability & I love the foldable/portable design.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> I haven't tried them, but I did consider them. From what I've read from nearly all sources, they are basshead approved. I love a LOT of bass in my car, but in headphones I'd rather be closer to balanced/neutral. Durability is supposed to be amazing too.


I'm also looking for closed back headphones right now for myself. I'm looking at getting these Fostex headphones. From what I have read Fostex manufactured Denon's headphones for them and the Fostex's are actually better quality. The website I'm listing below has frequency response graphs for headphones. The Fostex are twice your budget though. 

Fostex TH-600 Premium Closed Back Headphones | headphone.com


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

Zippy said:


> I'm also looking for closed back headphones right now for myself. I'm looking at getting these Fostex headphones. From what I have read Fostex manufactured Denon's headphones for them and the Fostex's are actually better quality. The website I'm listing below has frequency response graphs for headphones. The Fostex are twice your budget though.
> 
> Fostex TH-600 Premium Closed Back Headphones | headphone.com


Unless its a matter of being courteous to others, I'd go with some open-backs...love my HiFiMan HE-400's.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

pjhabit said:


> Unless its a matter of being courteous to others, I'd go with some open-backs...love my HiFiMan HE-400's.


It is a case of being courteous to others. I'd like to be able to use them at work. The guy that sits across from me is a curmudgeon and will complain about anything. Normally a majority of my music listening time during a day is at my desk. Followed closely by my car.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

For $24 these are going to be hard to beat.

Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone - Monoprice.com


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JVD240 said:


> DT-770 80ohm?
> 
> I have the 250ohm and love them. Always pick them up over my Q701's when I'm looking to grooooove.


that`s has been my favorite cans for a couple years now. 80 Ohm.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hoptologist said:


> Yeah. :antlers: I mean I'd love some open backs, but this pair definitely needs to be closed for my priorities at hand.


Thats too bad, because I think the Philips Fidelio X1 would have been a great match for what you're looking for. Minus the open back of course


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I haven't the compared the 700 to the M50. I'll say that they're more comfortable than the Momentum and I liked the sound better.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

The reviews for the Philips Fidelio X1 do sound exactly what I'm looking for, if only they were closed. Maybe for my next pair...

I'll mostly be listening to these late at night when my gf is asleep and I can't play my home speakers. Sometimes in another room, sometimes in the same room. I just don't want to risk getting an open back pair and them ending up being too loud for others. I'll also be wearing these when I travel/plane/train/etc. 

But at the same time, it would be cool to have an open back pair so that I'm not totally isolated from the outside world. I just don't know how loud the sound would be for others...


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

For $200 you can get a refurbished BOSE QC 15. I bought mine from BOSE outlet, it looks very brand new 10 cosmetically and full warranty. Although they say it was refurbished, I believe it was more overstock since they were phasing out that model, it was a sealed box. The cable comes off from the headphone for storage and has a high/low setting switch for a choice loudness. It doesn't give me ear fatigue because of the weight and like the noise canceling feature. I used to spend a lot of time wearing a pair laying tracks with my MIDI instruments because in-laws live me. Very happy with it specially it's really not a refurbished unit. They can be tested out at any Best Buy or Fry's Electronics without any pressure. They same one I bought is in clearance at BB $279, better check a BOSE outlet for $210.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

I also have the over the ear Sennheiser Momentums and in my opinion they sound fantastic and they're pretty damn comfortable as well. Although like others have said before the ear cup size is rather small...however no biggie for me as I have small ears anyway.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Hoptologist said:


> I did look into Beyerdynamics, and I don't remember why but I ended up not putting them on my short list. 80ohms, though, sounds like it would greatly benefit from an amplifier, right? And that's something I'm not looking to add ...at least not yet.
> 
> The DT-770 actually have a 32ohm version, strong reviews too, I'll have to look at them again.



The lower the rated impedance of a headphone, the easier it will be to drive with portable devices. A headphone with higher impedance will benefit from amping. Anything less than 100Ω will be just fine for portables/phones by themselves.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Freedom First said:


> The lower the rated impedance of a headphone, the easier it will be to drive with portable devices. A headphone with higher impedance will benefit from amping. Anything less than 100Ω will be just fine for portables/phones by themselves.


This is not always the case. You also have to look at the sensitivity of the cans. My HE-500 are 38ohm but they only have 88dB sensitivity so even though they will play off a portable device they do not get very loud nor do they have any dynamics without serious amplification.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I listened to the V-MODA XS (mentioned in this thread) today and loved the way they sounded. The only down side is that they are on-ear. I'm not totally against getting on-ear... but I was set on over-ear this whole time. 

There is the V-MODA M100 (also mentioned here) which I'm also considering for $260. I've read that the M100 has better sub bass than the XS, whereas the XS has more punchy mids. Reviews also say that the XS has a more refined and extended top-end while still completely smooth sounding, which I read as being more of what I'm looking for (minus the not quite as deep sub bass).

What to do...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> I listened to the V-MODA XS (mentioned in this thread) today and loved the way they sounded. The only down side is that they are on-ear. I'm not totally against getting on-ear... but I was set on over-ear this whole time.
> 
> There is the V-MODA M100 (also mentioned here) which I'm also considering for $260. I've read that the M100 has better sub bass than the XS, whereas the XS has more punchy mids. Reviews also say that the XS has a more refined and extended top-end while still completely smooth sounding, which I read as being more of what I'm looking for (minus the not quite as deep sub bass).
> 
> What to do...


Go to the Bestbuy website and look for the closest Magnolia Home Theater location. They should have the M100 in stock for you to listen to. If they do not, then they should be getting it back in stock soon.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Go to the Bestbuy website and look for the closest Magnolia Home Theater location. They should have the M100 in stock for you to listen to. If they do not, then they should be getting it back in stock soon.


The closest is 90 miles from me :'(


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> The closest is 90 miles from me :'(


Are you complaining about 3 hours of car audio listening time on a forum dedicated to car audio? That looks like a wonderful reason to road trip to me. Heck, I would find a slower way to get there and make it 4 hours time.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Are you complaining about 3 hours of car audio listening time on a forum dedicated to car audio? That looks like a wonderful reason to road trip to me. Heck, I would find a slower way to get there and make it 4 hours time.


Lol, I see what you mean , but I'm currently in-between systems as of a couple days ago (old sub is out of car, new sub might not be in for another week), and the tread on my tires is nearly nonexistent (way overdue for new tires, which I will be doing this week). 

I'm a BB Elite member (thanks to a loophole), so the V-MODA's could be here in 2 days delivered, but I'm planning on ordering 3 pairs of headphones, and before I make the M100 one of them, I'll probably have to do some more research. I just don't want them to be too bass heavy, but everyone's idea of bass heavy is different.

Right now, I'm thinking of ordering the V-MODA XS (I love the way they sound, just don't know if on-ear will be a comfort issue over time), AT M50x (to see if they satisfy my needs as they are the cheapest at $150 and money saved can be routed to my upcoming car audio expenses), and then either Senn Momentum/Sony MDR-1r/Shure SRH840/SoundMagic hp150/V-MODA M100 (still need to determine this final pair).


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Lol, I see what you mean , but I'm currently in-between systems as of a couple days ago (old sub is out of car, new sub might not be in for another week), and the tread on my tires is nearly nonexistent (way overdue for new tires, which I will be doing this week).
> 
> I'm a BB Elite member (thanks to a loophole), so the V-MODA's could be here in 2 days delivered, but I'm planning on ordering 3 pairs of headphones, and before I make the M100 one of them, I'll probably have to do some more research. I just don't want them to be too bass heavy, but everyone's idea of bass heavy is different.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking of ordering the V-MODA XS (I love the way they sound, just don't know if on-ear will be a comfort issue over time), AT M50x (to see if they satisfy my needs as they are the cheapest at $150 and money saved can be routed to my upcoming car audio expenses), and then either Senn Momentum/Sony MDR-1r/Shure SRH840/SoundMagic hp150/V-MODA M100 (still need to determine this final pair).


From what I have read the senn momentum and vmodo m100 are basically bass level different. I'm planning a trip to BB in an hour or two to listen to both myself. I'm bringing my fiio amp and line out to test listen some 192/24 tracks off of it they let me. I may end up just buying one if I like it enough. I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zippy said:


> From what I have read the senn momentum and vmodo m100 are basically bass level different. I'm planning a trip to BB in an hour or two to listen to both myself. I'm bringing my fiio amp and line out to test listen some 192/24 tracks off of it they let me. I may end up just buying one if I like it enough. I'm getting tired of waiting.


Sweet! Please post your impressions!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Sweet! Please post your impressions!


Ok, just got back. I listened to Hotel California at 192k/24bit. I know this track inside and out on my 2.7 Magnepans at home and figured it would be a good baseline track. 

I started listening to the M100's. It took 3 seconds tops for me to take them off. Calling them boomy is like saying the ocean is a tad damp. Could not stand listening to them. 

I went to the momentum next. Much better and good mids and highs. After listening a bit I started to notice they are also somewhat boomy. I did not notice at first due to exactly how boomy the M100's were. 

The next set were the hd55 senn. Best of the bunch so far in the $300 or less price point, but not closed back. 

So at this point I saw the B&W P7 headphones. They were $399 at a price point which was within my range. When I started listening to Hotel California, I heard something I never expected to. In the recording I can hear some background sounds that I had heard before on my Maggies. I heard that in the P7's! I replayed the track just to make sure I was not hearing something else, but it was there again. Clean and precise. I never thought I would hear that background sound in a set of sub $1000 headphones. 

I ended up buying the P7's. They are worth every penny and if you are looking at a $300 price range, then spend the extra $100. Your ears will thank you.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Ok, just got back. I listened to Hotel California at 192k/24bit. I know this track inside and out on my 2.7 Magnepans at home and figured it would be a good baseline track.
> 
> I started listening to the M100's. It took 3 seconds tops for me to take them off. Calling them boomy is like saying the ocean is a tad damp. Could not stand listening to them.
> 
> ...


Well damn, sucks to hear that about the M100. I had a feeling though.

Did you think the Momentums felt too small? Did they completely cover your ears?

Not that I could consider the P7's because of their price, but I think they would be too revealing for me anyways. Most of my headphones listening will be music discovery on music blogs late at night, which usually means Soundcloud/Spotify quality... which, at least, is 320kbps. But many of the bands/groups/people I listen to aren't recorded with the best production quality anyway, and I don't want to be hearing all their faults in the recordings. I think the other models that I'm considering would be more forgiving towards this material. But for sure, the P7's are supposed to be amazing and super nuanced.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Did you think the Momentums felt too small? Did they completely cover your ears?


They were a good fit. Not too small and not too big. If you have larger ears, I would suggest large pads if available. I have average size ears. I did like the fit of these the best.



Hoptologist said:


> Not that I could consider the P7's because of their price, but I think they would be too revealing for me anyways. Most of my headphones listening will be music discovery on music blogs late at night, which usually means Soundcloud/Spotify quality... which, at least, is 320kbps. But many of the bands/groups/people I listen to aren't recorded with the best production quality anyway, and I don't want to be hearing all their faults in the recordings. I think the other models that I'm considering would be more forgiving towards this material. But for sure, the P7's are supposed to be amazing and super nuanced.


I can say this. I do have some bad MP3 files to listen to as well. The P7's do not bleed the sounds together as lower end speakers will. I do not think the momentous will either though, unless it's midbass and lower due to them being slightly boomy. The momentous are an above average set of headphones. The P7's are a high end set for a little more money. The difference was that noticeable in sound quality. I was not expecting to be wowed. If waiting a little longer for the P7's is an option, I say wait for them. They are worth it. 

If you do plan on falling asleep in them, then I don't think anything short of the M100 will be sturdy enough.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

My ears are average, so I'll probably pick the Momentums for my 3rd. They can be had for under $200 on Amazon (price fluctuates a lot), so I'll have BB price match since if I need to return them, BB is just down the street.

I just read some comparisons with the P7, and they do read as being fantastic. If they were closer to my price range, they would probably be a contender for me, but I can't afford $400 right now  

Arggh, I went and read more reviews of the M100. People love them. Are these people using Beats as their benchmark? Still tempted to try them, lol.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

While using your laptop and desktop, use a good EQ plug-in to dial your HP's in. Just like tuning your car system, this will improve tonality, detail, and also widen/open up the sound stage. I've found that there are very few Closed-Back headphones that are super clean and detailed in the bass and midbass area, and most have at least one or two spikes in upper-end response...3-5khz and/or 7-9khz.

I have the Beyerdynamic T1 which are excellent (but semi-open back) and only need a few tweaks of 2.5db or less in a few spots. Every other HP that I've tried needs a sh!t ton more EQ to balance out...I'm coming from the perspective of being a musician and achieving realism in tonality and detail.

For instance, before I bought the T1 set, I had the Beyerdynamic DT-880 Premium (2005 model, 250-ohm version) which were VERY good to my ears, but still needed 3.5dB to 9dB cuts in the 40Hz-450Hz region, and some 1.5dB-3.5dB tweaks up & down in the midrange and upper midrange. After making those adjustments, the DT-880's opened up, were very balanced & detailed, and the soundstage opened up a bit as well, coming very close to the performance of the T1's so that they were just missing the better micro detail and wider soundstage of the T1's.

Headphone guys typically go back & forth spending hundreds and even thousands of dollars buying specific DACs and amps to "balance out" the FR and improve the detail and soundstage of their HP's, when IMO, all they really need is a bit of proper EQ! Just like in car audio, proper EQ can make the difference between mediocre and stellar sound! Keep that in mind and experiment with EQ!

To this day one of my best home DAC/Headphone Amp setups is obtained by using the "old school" Orion DEQ30 digital EQ/line driver (preamp). These still come up for sale occasionally for $150-200 and will accept coaxial & optical inputs along with balanced & unbalanced inputs & outputs. The up to 8v preouts have no problem driving any set of cans, and is even better if you can wire your headphones in a balanced configuration and use 3-pin Mini-XLR connectors. You can make an adapter to go back to a standard 1/4" or 1/8" TRS plug for normal home stereo or iPod/laptop use.

If you want a pair of headphones for iPod/iPhone/portable use without needing an outboard portable headphone amp, make sure that you get one with lowish impedance (under 100 ohms) AND higher sensitivety.

Good luck in your search for headphones! The options are mind-boggling these days. :stunned: :juggle:


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Good to hear from you bbfoto, been a while... I bet that T1 is super solid! 

Yeah true, I could EQ to taste, I'm just not the best at doing that by ear. But I guess I could find the frequency curves online (InnerFidelity always posts one for reviews) and use that as a starting point. Yep, pretty much all I've seen so far have huge peaks between 7khz and 9khz.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks man. I've just been really busy this past year and haven't had a ton of free time. I admit that I also have a love/hate relationship with DIYMA, LOL, so there's that... 

Yeah, Tyll has some great info on Innerfidelity. Regarding the EQ, Choose songs or tracks that you are familiar with that are balanced and good SQ. I also highly recommend using a slow 20Hz-20kHz sinewave sweep and listen for the peaks and dips and make a note of what areas really stand out. On the music tracks, just play with each EQ band to the extremes (+10/-10) and you'll quickly find what bands affect certain aspects of particular instruments and vocals. Go through each band one by one and adjust it until the balance seems "right" to you. Save that preset. Listen for a bit and then go through all the bands again. Save that preset.

Come back to it another day and listen again to the "flat" setting and your two Presets. You can then further refine from there. You should get pretty close to a solid base setting. Keep in mind that different recordings will vary drastically. You might even come up with specific EQ settings for your favorite albums, artists, or songs.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

So, could you also go the software route with something like acourate and eq the recordings to match the HPs? The product will output a file with the EQ settings you want in it. 

I know this is not an inexpensive option, but it is a product I had been looking at for home audio anyway.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Response curves:

V-MODA XS (loved listening to this one)
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/VModaXS.pdf

NAD HP50
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/NADVISOHP50.pdf

Sennheiser Momentum
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserMomentum.pdf

Audio Technica M50x
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudioTechnicaATHM50x.pdf

V-MODA M100
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/VModaM100.pdf

Sony MDR-1r (Looks pretty bad, probably not considering them anymore lol)
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SonyMDR1R.pdf


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahoy mateys! Captain teldzc1 was most awesome to cast his Sennheiser Momentums in me direction (thx again!). What follows are me initial impressions. 

The only headphones I can use for a comparison are my ~$30 Sony XD100, which is to say that they don’t compare at all. I’ve ordered a couple other pairs which should be here early next week, and those should give the Momentums a proper brawl. 

Just for fun, let’s see how the Sony’s faired against the Momentums. Comparing the XD100 to the Momentums is like comparing O’Doul’s to a quadruple IPA; the only thing they have in common is that they are both technically headphones. The Momentums radiate a physical texture that feels smooth, plush, premium, and amazing to touch. I’m not sure if the earcups are leather or pleather, but whatever it is, it makes the Sony’s feel like sandpaper in comparison. Comparing the two’s sonic qualities, it was like going from a cellphone speaker to an IMAX theater. No contest. I didn’t *mind* the Sony’s before I heard the Momentums, kind of like how I didn’t mind drinking Coors before I tried my first craft beer. The Sony’s sounded confusing, undefined, indecisive, unsure of itself, stale, lo-fi, and somewhat harsh. I can never go back.

Now that that’s out of the way, I can nitpick the Momentums using my car as a comparison. First and foremost, the Momentums sound super smooth and super laidback. Definitely more laidback than my car, but only a tad more laidback than my home speakers (which I’ve enjoyed, but will be upgrading to more lively home speakers this year, hopefully). I’ve always considered myself a fan of a laidback signature, but perhaps I’m not as laidback as I thought. The lack of high-end extension results in a sound that is very forgiving towards poor recordings, and an overall signature that I can’t imagine ever being fatiguing. You might think that means these lack detail, but that’s not the case. I’ve definitely noticed nuances in my music that I haven’t noticed in my car or home systems. 

The rolled-off highs do, however, result in a slightly less engaging (albeit pleasurable) listening experience than I’m used to for some songs/genres… namely electronica/deep house. These give me everything I want for some songs, but others leave me slightly short of connecting to the music in an emotional/immersive/goosebump-inducing manner. These are definitely on the warm side of the sonic spectrum, and I think I prefer them most with rock/indie genres. 

These aren’t the type of headphones that you are going to use to get you … ‘pumped up’ … for lack of better words. They are the type of headphones that you will listen to at the end of the day when winding down, during or after a nightcap, or when you just want to chill back and relax. There is a refinement to the sound and intimacy to the soundstage that makes me want to put them on and sip on some whiskey or imperial stout. And that’s pretty close to what I’m looking for in headphones right now. 

Moving on… female vocals definitely sound better than male on these cans. Female vocals have a sweetness/richness to them that is extremely pleasing to listen to. Male voices, on the other hand, sound a bit too subdued and recessed, but it’s not a deal-breaker, and at times it’s nice. The vocals on Kavinsky – Nightcall can easily sound harsh if a system isn’t tuned right, but on these there isn’t a hint of harshness to be found. In other songs (forgot which ones, but they were similar to and probably included Beirut), I kept noting that the instruments sounded prettier than usual. On headphones with more treble, these instruments might have had more ‘bite’, so despite whether or not the artist intended for these sounds to sound pretty or not, they were very enjoyable on the Momentums, and I think I prefer them that way.

If anything about the Momentums will be a deal breaker for me, it will be the sub-bass. They have fairly nice midbass punch, but they really lack sub-bass extension. Now, I know I’m not going to get the kind of sub-bass that I’m used to in my car, but it was nevertheless a letdown in some songs. Haim – Forever has certain segments where this amazing, tactile sub-bass comes in, and it’s one of my top 10 favorite tracks to show off my sub with in my car, but those parts of the song were completely missing on the Momentums (possible explanation in the next paragraph). Other songs exhibited some sub-bass, but lacked texture, definition, and articulation. 

The other slight bummer with these headphones is the fit. The Momentums, for some reason, have smaller than normal openings for your ears, so even though these are over-the-ear phones, they fit some people like on-the-ear phones. I knew this was a possible con going into these, but every other thing I read about them made them seem worth the risk. Well, my ears *almost* fit entirely inside the cups, but just not quite all the way. And not having a good seal is the #1 reason for experiencing subpar sub-bass in closed-back, over-the-ear phones. Blimey! And indeed, slightly pushing in on the earcups definitely increases the sub-bass. So I think that explains my sub-bass puzzlement.

Despite not completely engulfing my ear, they are still so comfortable that I didn’t experience any ear-fatigue/sensitivity, even after hours of listening. And they feel so light and secure on my head, that I could probably run a marathon with them on without the slightest worry of them falling off or slowing me down, although I’m sure teldzc1 would appreciate it if I didn’t test that theory out, at least while they are still his.  

I can’t say whether or not I will be buying these, but there is nothing about them that has me discounting them yet. There is a lot to like about them, and also some cons, but those cons are so far mainly in relation to my car’s system. They would be perfect if they fit better, which would probably give me close to the level of sub-bass extension I’m looking for in headphones, and also if they were a tad more immersive overall. Ironically enough, Sennheiser did just debut a redesigned Momentum at CES with larger ear openings, but they will likely stay at MSRP ($350) for at least a year or 2 before they start dipping down to the sub $200 level, which is pretty much the pattern that these Momentums have followed. 

So yeah, that’s that. I’m excited to see how other headphones near this price range compare, and will update accordingly sometime in the next week or two. For now, my Sony’s are off to Davy Jones’s locker. Yo-ho-ho! irate:


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

So I bought some Audio Technica M50x 10 or so days ago. I was determined to get them regardless, but I was able to have Guitar Center pricematch them from another online retailer for $130. They probably have 30 hours of play time on them now. 

Unfortunately, I'm not impressed.  The bass just sounds kind of muddy. Like, undefined and bleh. Lacking in texture and articulation. There is much more bass than the Momentums, but overall the Momentums sound much more refined. 

I'll do a better comparison between the two over the next few days, but so far nothing about them has them glued to my ears. Such a bummer.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

You really need to give the Sennheiser Momentum black over the ear headphones another try. I absolutely love mine. They may lack a bit of bass...but when they're directly on your ears I don't think you need a heap of bass


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this thread. I've been looking for some headphones and there is a lot of great info on here. Has anybody looked at Ultrasone? Are they any good? I was looking at the P550. The Momentum are looking pretty good from reviews.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If you can, you should try a pair of NAD HP50 - some managed to get them new around $200-$240

I tried my friend's one and they produce music like a pair of $700+ headphones. 

I'll wait till my SRH-840 dies to by the NAD 

Kelvin


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

mechatron said:


> You really need to give the Sennheiser Momentum black over the ear headphones another try. I absolutely love mine. They may lack a bit of bass...but when they're directly on your ears I don't think you need a heap of bass


You have the first generation Momentum over-the-ear, too? They just released version2, which has larger ear cups. My ears don't quite fit into the version1 Momentums, and that lack of a seal is what I've attributed to the lack of subbass, because if I press on them with my hands and force a seal, the subbass is there.



truckguy said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread. I've been looking for some headphones and there is a lot of great info on here. Has anybody looked at Ultrasone? Are they any good? I was looking at the P550. The Momentum are looking pretty good from reviews.


Ultrasone...nope I haven't looked into them yet.



subwoofery said:


> If you can, you should try a pair of NAD HP50 - some managed to get them new around $200-$240
> 
> I tried my friend's one and they produce music like a pair of $700+ headphones.
> 
> ...


At this point, I think I will. They've constantly been in the back of my mind. Great reviews everywhere... only cons seem to be their appearance and sometimes their fit, depending on who is wearing them. Have you tried them at all? 

The Shure 840 is another one I was strongly considering to get for an extended evaluation. But they are a bit heavy, and I question their subbass capability. Their frequency curve that I posted a while back shows a steep dropoff in subbass... do you notice that when you compare the same songs with them and your car?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hoptologist said:


> At this point, I think I will. They've constantly been in the back of my mind. Great reviews everywhere... only cons seem to be their appearance and sometimes their fit, depending on who is wearing them. Have you tried them at all?
> 
> The Shure 840 is another one I was strongly considering to get for an extended evaluation. But they are a bit heavy, and I question their subbass capability. Their frequency curve that I posted a while back shows a steep dropoff in subbass... do you notice that when you compare the same songs with them and your car?


Yep, heard them a month ago and they were comfortable enough - I have small ears  Sound appears to be a bit more distant than my SHR-840 but not in a bad way, let's say it's more mellow whereas the SHR-840 have more shizzle. 

I like them both for what they offer and wouldn't mind owning a pair of NAD HP50 

It's true that the bass on the SHR-840 isn't extended as some cans I've heard but it doesn't bother me much, I still have the punch that I need. When I'm using them, I'm not at home sitting in a couch so no biggie 

Kelvin


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would still put a modded Fostex T50RP against just about anything!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

That's cheating, those are not closed cans 

Kelvin


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

There is a YouTube review of about every headphone out there. Learned a lot he last few days. Some have good comparisons between the most talked about sets. For my listening preference and price range it's looking like the over the ear Momentum for me. Wish I had the cash for the new version that just came out. I checked out the Nad hp50 and just can't get over the strange look of it.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

truckguy said:


> There is a YouTube review of about every headphone out there. Learned a lot he last few days. Some have good comparisons between the most talked about sets. For my listening preference and price range it's looking like the over the ear Momentum for me. Wish I had the cash for the new version that just came out. I checked out the Nad hp50 and just can't get over the strange look of it.


Hehe. Well the Momentums dropped down to $150 twice in the last couple weeks (looks like the price is currently back up), so if you are going that route I'd keep an eye on Slickdeals and wait for the next sale.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Hehe. Well the Momentums dropped down to $150 twice in the last couple weeks (looks like the price is currently back up), so if you are going that route I'd keep an eye on Slickdeals and wait for the next sale.


Damn. My timing is always off. Thanks for letting me know. I'll see how patient I can be. I thought they were cheap on Amazon but I guess not!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> That's cheating, those are not closed cans
> 
> Kelvin


You can mod them to be closed though!


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Hehe. Well the Momentums dropped down to $150 twice in the last couple weeks (looks like the price is currently back up), so if you are going that route I'd keep an eye on Slickdeals and wait for the next sale.



Is that price for the on-ear or the over-the-ear Momentum headphones? As in Australia the on-ear ones are always on sale, whereas the over-the-ear versions are pretty much always full price. I actually used my wife's Qantas frequent flyer points to buy my over the ear Momentums & I couldn't be happier with them


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I saw the deal for $150 for the over the ear but it's expired. They are on amazon for $190. On ear are usually $100 on amazon. I'm checking daily in hopes the over the ear go on sale again soon.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, it was for the over-the-ear ^

I'll post if I see them drop again too


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

Ah sweet...the over the ears are usually more than double the price of the on-ear versions in Oz...but still worth the price tag


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mechatron said:


> Is that price for the on-ear or the over-the-ear Momentum headphones? As in Australia the on-ear ones are always on sale, whereas the over-the-ear versions are pretty much always full price. I actually used my wife's Qantas frequent flyer points to buy my over the ear Momentums & I couldn't be happier with them


I am going to give theses a try. dude I dig your user name


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Try the Beyerdynamic Custom One pro? Switchable closed to semi open.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

optimaprime said:


> I am going to give theses a try. dude I dig your user name



You should be very happy with the Momentums. I'll chopped and changed my car stereo multiple times, however the Momentums were my first set of quality headphones and there's no absolutely need to swap these out  as they're such a beautiful set of headphones

And cheers dude


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I returned my Audio Technica M50x the other day. While I was there, I got to hear the Sennheiser HD280, Sony 7605, and V-MODA M100.

First, the V-MODA M100. Finally, bass! These have (by far) the best bass in terms of SQ and SPL out of all the headphones I've heard so far. But. But the rest of the spectrum didn't really impress me. For $300, I think I'd rather get something with better mids and highs, and just sacrifice bass extension.

The Sennheiser HD280. Decent, but not very fun or engaging. They were listed at $99. Considering the HD380's normally go on sale for $99, I can't ever see getting the HD280's.

The Sony 7605. Yes, these prehistoric things are still super popular, and for good reason, they sounded great considering their price. But, I can't help but think that I can do better with a higher budget, and I will.

So, I'm abandoning my quest for my ideal sub-bass in headphones. I've come to terms that it's just ridiculous to assume that I can reach the capabilities of my car's system in a $200-$300 headphone. I guess I thought it was possible or something. I was wrong.

I'm upping my budget to $300, and I'm going to concentrate on finding mids and highs that I love, and an overall addictive, smooth, immersive, and dynamic sound.

I'm now considering:

Philips X2. Look them up. Nearly 5/5 stars across the bored. They are open-back, but that's fine if that's what it takes to find what I'm looking for. $300, and only sold from Amazon.

Master & Dynamic MH40. Look them up too. They look SO freaking sweet, probably my favorites as far as looks go. I've read about them, and they seem to be everything I'm looking for too. But, $400. Yikes.

Sennheiser Momentum 2.0. Because, I'm really digging the sound of the first version Momentums. After listening to all these other headphones, I'm realizing how much these have what I'm looking for. Probably my overall favorite out of everything I've listened to so far. It's just that my ears don't fit inside the first version's earcups, therefore not creating a seal, and they are a tad too laid-back. I read the revised versions, although uses the same drivers, has improved low-end and high-end extension thanks to the new fit of the larger earcups. $350 I think, not really available at all retailers yet, but will hopefully fall closer to $300. 

Still open to other suggestions. Like the NAD HP50. But, I dunno.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Why not find a dealer for those: 
Symphony 1 Headphones | Definitive Technology® 

New to the market but who knows, they might sound great 

Kelvin


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

^^Very interesting, hadn't heard of those yet.

I'm hesitant though because I'm not a big fan of active noise cancellation, and I don't need wireless. I wish there was a cheaper wired version with the same drivers and passive noise cancellation.

It's good to see more home and car audio companies add to the competition between headphones. Focal seems to have some nice ones out that fit my sonic tastes, although the build quality has been an issue that comes up in reviews. PSB has some nice phones, although the NAD HP50 are said to best them. Digital Designs has different models, although I haven't listened to them. Ground Zero too, although no over-the-ear model.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I got 4 pairs of headphones, Sennheiser hd650 and hd800, focal spirit one and akg q701.

I actually prefer the Q701 over the others, I use like 5-10dB EQ boost below 80Hz because they were a bit lacking. The Focal is amazing for the money. The Sennheisers are both more "laid-back" but sound very "hi-fi". All sound great really.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Hoptologist said:


> I returned my Audio Technica M50x the other day. While I was there, I got to hear the Sennheiser HD280, Sony 7605, and V-MODA M100.
> 
> First, the V-MODA M100. Finally, bass! These have (by far) the best bass in terms of SQ and SPL out of all the headphones I've heard so far. But. But the rest of the spectrum didn't really impress me. For $300, I think I'd rather get something with better mids and highs, and just sacrifice bass extension.
> 
> ...


I’ve had my V-Moda M100 for about 3 months now and I would say that the bass is very accurate. On page 2 Mr. Zippy claims that they are waaay to boomy. I could only assume that the recording was that way or the player had bass levels boosted. Some of the material I listen too rattles my brain while other stuff lacks bass. Not a fault of the headphone…

As far as the mids and highs at first i was a tad disappointed as well. However, after about a month it all came alive. Even the bass got a bit tighter. Leave them playing for a few days, it seems they need some break in time.

Good luck on your quest…


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Hanatsu said:


> I got 4 pairs of headphones, Sennheiser hd650 and hd800, focal spirit one and akg q701.
> 
> I actually prefer the Q701 over the others, I use like 5-10dB EQ boost below 80Hz because they were a bit lacking. The Focal is amazing for the money. The Sennheisers are both more "laid-back" but sound very "hi-fi". All sound great really.


I'm really not wanting to invest in a headphone amp, so that kind of eliminates all but the Focals out of your group. I think the current version of the Spirit One is the Spirit One S, so I'm not sure what changed, but the only bad things I read about the Focals concern their build quality. 

Compared to the Focal, would you say that the q701 has the most treble presence/brightness?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

SoundChaser said:


> I’ve had my V-Moda M100 for about 3 months now and I would say that the bass is very accurate. On page 2 Mr. Zippy claims that they are waaay to boomy. I could only assume that the recording was that way or the player had bass levels boosted. Some of the material I listen too rattles my brain while other stuff lacks bass. Not a fault of the headphone…
> 
> As far as the mids and highs at first i was a tad disappointed as well. However, after about a month it all came alive. Even the bass got a bit tighter. Leave them playing for a few days, it seems they need some break in time.
> 
> Good luck on your quest…


The M100's that I listened to were new straight out of the box, so they had 0 burn-in time. There was really nothing wrong with the highs or mids, but I wasn't doing backflips over them either. I do love their build quality, and the fact that they fold down so compactly inside the included hard case is superb for portability. And I agree, they offer excellent bass quality, and have been the only headphones so far to actually be able to reproduce all the bass notes in the handful of the songs I've been using to demo. You'd never know those notes were present in the songs by listening to the other headphones alone.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Hoptologist said:


> I'm really not wanting to invest in a headphone amp, so that kind of eliminates all but the Focals out of your group. I think the current version of the Spirit One is the Spirit One S, so I'm not sure what changed, but the only bad things I read about the Focals concern their build quality.
> 
> Compared to the Focal, would you say that the q701 has the most treble presence/brightness?


The Q701 definitely has more energy in the higher octaves. It's brighter.

The Focal is more laid back, more like the Sennheisers. IIRC both are low impedance headphones and not very hard to drive. My iPod have no issues with the Q701, never tried the others with portable units though.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hoptologist said:


> Sennheiser Momentum 2.0. Because, I'm really digging the sound of the first version Momentums. After listening to all these other headphones, I'm realizing how much these have what I'm looking for. Probably my overall favorite out of everything I've listened to so far. It's just that my ears don't fit inside the first version's earcups, therefore not creating a seal, and they are a tad too laid-back. I read the revised versions, although uses the same drivers, has improved low-end and high-end extension thanks to the new fit of the larger earcups. $350 I think, not really available at all retailers yet, but will hopefully fall closer to $300.


I was planning on getting the older version but the 2.0 version sounds like it'll be more comfortable and sound better. Is that worth the extra money though? I'll be using these mainly at work where I can listen to music 4+ hours a day and then for help in tuning my truck...hopefully. I think they have two versions to so make sure you get the one you want if you go that way. Android or Apple.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

^^Oh yeah, I almost forgot about their 2 variants: the Samsung and Apple versions. Their marketing strategy is ridiculous to me. I don't plan on using this with either product, so it doesn't really make me want to support them by having to choose one or the other, especially when I use a Windows phone anyway. How about a home receiver/laptop version? lol


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

What about momentum over the ear vs momentum 2.0 on ear? Amazon has momentum over the ear for 160(black version) right now. The 2.0 on ear are $230 from what I've found. With the law of diminishing returns I can't see the 2.0 over the ear sounding that much better for $350 can they??


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what has changed between the 1st and 2nd version of the on-ear model. 

Sound isolation won't be as good on the on-ear, and bass probably wont either since they don't create a seal around your ears, but those things aren't the end of the world. 

Need to find out if the drivers have been changed between the on-ear models. Otherwise, the Momentum over-the-ear 1.0 is almost an on-ear on my head lol.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> I returned my Audio Technica M50x the other day. While I was there, I got to hear the Sennheiser HD280, Sony 7605, and V-MODA M100.
> 
> First, the V-MODA M100. Finally, bass! These have (by far) the best bass in terms of SQ and SPL out of all the headphones I've heard so far. But. But the rest of the spectrum didn't really impress me. For $300, I think I'd rather get something with better mids and highs, and just sacrifice bass extension.
> 
> ...


Hop, try a pair of Beyerdynamics dt770 80ohm. They have the same sound sig as the the m50 but with way better sound stage and highs. The 80ohm's are the bassiest out of the dt770 variants but not up to the level of the m100. But for it being a closed back, its sound stage is pretty damn wide. You can try them at guitar center, or I think I remembered seeing that you stayed in the central valley. We can meet up if you like and you can try mine. The only bad thing about them, is that they do need an amp to bring out their full potentials. 

Ok, saw that you are looking at open backs too. You might want to try HiFiman HE-400 (planar magnetics), Sennheiser hd600 or 650, beyerdynamic dt880, or the Philips x1. All of these do require an amp and a good source to really bring out the full potential. I just have an amp and make sure that i'm at least playing 356 kps off of a decent DAC/DAP.

Edit: OHHH, you want some basshead headphones . Well let me tell you about the JVC sz2000. Actually let me show you.

Dual drivers in a headphone, with a 50mm dedicated driver for bass duty. The setup that you see requires an amp with bass boost and you need to be able to eq your source. You will need the ability to lift 60hz and lower.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa3sAg4wOpw&t=224


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

If you're still looking for a HP where you don't _have_ to use an outboard amp, I would really give the Phillips Fidelio X2 a try. I'm not sure if there are any restrictions with the Amazon return policy on these...maybe check that first. It would be great if Crutchfield was selling them.

Overhyped bass can be really fun, but after a short while I always find myself wanting something more natural, realistic, and accurate. Overhyped bass masks a lot of the other details and nuances of the music that I enjoy.

There are very few HPs that wouldn't benefit from using an outboard amp IMHO, but many reviewers have stated that the X2 is driven acceptably from nearly any smartphone, and sounds great when doing so. Like Hanatsu is doing, use EQ where you think it needs it. Then if you still aren't happy with the results, move on.

Just know that there are no _perfect_ set of HPs, just like our car audio systems, there will always be something to improve, or a tradeoff of some sort. But at some point you will find HPs that are simply "enjoyable" to listen to, and that should keep you happy for a little while at least. 

.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

That is true, there is no perfect headphones. But, for the price of a good amp. Several pairs can be had for different occasions and listening requirements.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Those of you looking to try a great set of headphones, heres a deal. Don't know how long it will last.

These are open backs, so no isolation at all.

Sennheiser HD600 Audiophile Dynamic Hi-Fi or Professional Stereo Headphone HD600


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

chillaxing said:


> Those of you looking to try a great set of headphones, heres a deal. Don't know how long it will last.
> 
> These are open backs, so no isolation at all.
> 
> Sennheiser HD600 Audiophile Dynamic Hi-Fi or Professional Stereo Headphone HD600


For anyone interested, that Deal is still available. 

*Sennheiser HD 600 for $239 + FREE SHIPPING at Adorama with 1.0% Cash Back via FatWallet*

Adorama: Sennheiser HD600 Audiophile Dynamic Stereo Headphone offer


And here is another great deal on the *Philips SHP9500... $49.99 @ NewEgg*. Also Open Back (Read reviews on Amazon) or at Head-Fi.org, very similar to the Fidelio X1.

Philips SHP9500 Over-Ear Headphones-Black - Newegg.com

FatWallet also has 2% Cash Back at NewEgg.



A few more excellent deals I found posted on the Head-Fi site...


*AKG K553* (Massdrop Exclusive Deal) *$139.99 ENDS APRIL 1st!!!* $299 MSRP, $199 Street/B&H Photo.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone

K553 Pro - CLOSED BACK STUDIO HEADPHONES | AKG Acoustics






Features:
CLOSED BACK / Over Ear
Single Entry Cable (fixed)
Large, Removable/Replaceable Ear Pads
Pads fold flat
Sleek Stylish design...not too big and bulky.
114 dB SPL/V Sensitivity
32 Ohm Impedence...Along with the Sensitivity, these are GREAT for Smartphones & Portable Devices...no need for a HP Amp!


Sonic Electronix deals:

*Westone W40 IEM for $360*.
Coupon Code: *20OFFEXCLUSIVE*
Westone W40 Westone Series In-Ear Monitor Earphones with 4-Way


*NVX Audio XPT100 for $80* These are an FA-003 rebrand with angled pads. Some claim this to be better than the Sennheiser HD 650 and V-Moda M100.
Coupon Code: *20OFFEXCLUSIVE*
NVX Audio XPT100 Studio Over-Ear Headphones w/ ComfortMax Earpads

Features:
CLOSED BACK (Great Isolation)/Over Ear
Large Earpads
2 Sets of Ear Pads (Angled & Flat)
HUGE but Comfy
Carry Case Included
Removable Dual-Entry Cable (Short & Long Included)
100dB Sensitivity
64 Ohm Impedance (so not quite as good as the AKG K553 for portable use but still good).



Side Note: Just a heads up about FatWallet. It's an extra step (albeit an easy one) when using it for Online purchases, but they offer Cash Back from 1%-10%+ from nearly EVERY Online retailer...that means eBay, Amazon, Rakuten (Buy.com), REI, Walmart, Target, Home Depot, Lowe's, Microsoft, Apple/Mac (MacMall), Car Stereo sites, Clothing, Jewelry, Shoes, Computers, HDTVs & Electronics, Hotels/Travel, Toilette Paper...you name it, just about anything you buy.

It doesn't work for every purchase, but I'd say about 80% it works. So for Every Online purchase I give it a shot. In 2014 alone, I received a total of $681.32 Cash Back for all of my purchases. That could be a nice Christmas or Birthday present to yourself...enough to buy a new set of components, a nice DSP, or another amp, etc. In addition, the Deals that they feature are usually at least 10% off, and up to 70% off. They will mail you a check for your balance whenever you request it. I started buying all of my household "staples" and even some groceries Online...why not save your time and gas when just about everyone offers Free Shipping?

Check it out if you do a lot of your shopping online. :thumbsup: 

.


----------



## bobby23 (Jan 9, 2015)

very helpful


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Lots of great information here for sure.

I still haven't found a permanent-worthy pair, but there's many here that I haven't heard yet. I plan on using these every night listening to new music, and I want the experience to rival that of my car as close as possible. And so, I've doubled my budget from what I was previously considering. 

I'll eventually get a separate amp or dac/amp combo, but it likely wont be for another 6 or so months, so I want whatever I get in the meantime to keep me happy without amplification.

Here is my new short list:

HiFiMaN HE-400 – Excellent sub-bass, but maybe a touch too bright/sibilant on the lower treble?
 Master & Dynamic MH40 – Looks beautiful, but is it worth the money, sonically?
 Bowers & Wilkins P7 – Not my favorite look-wise.
 Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 – Despite reports of revolutionary improvements over the first version, I'm still hesitant.
 HiFiMan HE-400i – I like what people say about them, but they're expensive and could use a tad more sub-bass extension maybe?
 Philips X2 – Excellent reviews everywhere, just a few reports of dye-leaking issues and the suspension mechanism loosening over time requiring occasional repositioning.
 Oppo PM-3 – Perfect?

Those are some quick notes that I've made through researching, and they don't do them justice but I wanted to keep this simple. The Oppo PM-3 just came out and uses planar magnetics for $400, and from what I've read, it fits my sonic profile quite, quite well. I'm leaning towards that. Of course, at this price point, I could almost get the HD650's and an amp outright. They were just on sale for $290 (and I'm sure they will be again) which would leave me around $130 for an amp.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> Lots of great information here for sure.
> 
> I still haven't found a permanent-worthy pair, but there's many here that I haven't heard yet. I plan on using these every night listening to new music, and I want the experience to rival that of my car as close as possible. And so, I've doubled my budget from what I was previously considering.
> 
> ...


What source are gonna be playing them out of and what is your sound sig that you like?


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> What source are gonna be playing them out of and what is your sound sig that you like?


For now, a Lenovo B570 laptop mostly, sometimes an Onkyo TX-SR707, and rarely an iPod Classic. Eventually I'll get some sort of amp/dac combo.

Sound sig... smooth, musical, refined, controlled, warm to neutral, slightly dark or slightly bright (either is ok). Resolving detail and nice high-end extension but no sibilance or harshness. Highs that roll off just in the right places to prevent fatigue. I'd rather sacrifice some detail in order to retain smoothness. Prefer a polished sound over a rough one, but not too glossy. Nothing too aggressive or clinical. North of neutral bass. I prefer an emphasis on the sub-bass (20-50hz) rather than an emphasis on upper-bass (70-150hz). I don't know. It doesn't have to be perfect, but it needs to sound immersive and addicting at medium-high volume. 

The 1st gen Momentums had a great tonality and a smooth character, but the highs rolled off way too soon which made them seem boxy, small, and too laid-back. The M50x just sounded thin, artificial, muddy, and a tad annoying at some higher frequences.

I'll find the best compromise one day...


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

If anybody is looking for some really good bang for the buck headphones, for travel, the gym or just chillin I think the Logitech UE 4000 are worthy. They're currently discontinued but can still be found for $30 new on ebay. I picked up an extra set because they're cheap and I like them so much. Non distorted smooth sound with enough detail and bass is deep.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> For now, a Lenovo B570 laptop mostly, sometimes an Onkyo TX-SR707, and rarely an iPod Classic. Eventually I'll get some sort of amp/dac combo.
> 
> Sound sig... smooth, musical, refined, controlled, warm to neutral, slightly dark or slightly bright (either is ok). Resolving detail and nice high-end extension but no sibilance or harshness. Highs that roll off just in the right places to prevent fatigue. I'd rather sacrifice some detail in order to retain smoothness. Prefer a polished sound over a rough one, but not too glossy. Nothing too aggressive or clinical. North of neutral bass. I prefer an emphasis on the sub-bass (20-50hz) rather than an emphasis on upper-bass (70-150hz). I don't know. It doesn't have to be perfect, but it needs to sound immersive and addicting at medium-high volume.
> 
> ...


Bro... you and me have the same preference in sound sigs  So out all the ones that you have on the list I've tried the HIfi-man 400, 400i, and the Senn 650. 

400 - Great bass, great detail, a little bright, good sizzle on the high end, good extension on high and low end, they dig low, mids a sloped down, so a mild v-shape would be best to describe them. Also open-back and planar. Easy to drive, do not need an amp, can be played off a receiver and do well
Depending on material that is being played. Can be sibilant, theres a peak at the 4000hz -8000hz range that annoys the hell out of me, again material dependent. They are big and heavy

400i - Basically the same as the 400 but more neutral, peak is still there but not bad, no sibilance, and bass is not as good as the 400.

hd650 - Basically what you described as your sound sig, these cans do it. Thats why they are so popular. Non-fatiguing, good bass, doen't dig as low as the 400 but still good, detailed, but not bright, good extension on both ends, a little v-shaped. They are good Cans. They will work with a laptop, but givin enouge juice, they will light up.
People like the hd600 more cause its a little more neutral. I rather have these cause I love bass. Pair these up with a good amp/dap playing FLAC... forget bou'it.

X2 - these are the ones I've been dying to try. Only down fall, no way of pad changes, and every Can will eventually need them.

I will pick up the 650 again, when I'm done with my car rig, so I can have a pair of open-backs.

So that is my opinion, but like anything audio, its all subjective. All I can say is, use Amazon and have fun finding the right ones.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

gregerst22 said:


> If anybody is looking for some really good bang for the buck headphones, for travel, the gym or just chillin I think the Logitech UE 4000 are worthy. They're currently discontinued but can still be found for $30 new on ebay. I picked up an extra set because they're cheap and I like them so much. Non distorted smooth sound with enough detail and bass is deep.


The ue6000 are also a very good budget headphone. Does everything the 4000 does but better. You can still find them for 50-60$ since they are also discontinued.

One of my pet-peeves, people wearing headphones while they are at the gym. One of the most non-logical thing to do. 90% of the time the ones with the headphones are the ones standing in front of the mirror for 10 mins taking pics for facebook in between sets. I blame Dr. Dre for this nonsense.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> Bro... you and me have the same preference in sound sigs  So out all the ones that you have on the list I've tried the HIfi-man 400, 400i, and the Senn 650.
> 
> 400 - Great bass, great detail, a little bright, good sizzle on the high end, good extension on high and low end, they dig low, mids a sloped down, so a mild v-shape would be best to describe them. Also open-back and planar. Easy to drive, do not need an amp, can be played off a receiver and do well
> Depending on material that is being played. Can be sibilant, theres a peak at the 4000hz -8000hz range that annoys the hell out of me, again material dependent. They are big and heavy
> ...


Nice, ;D thanks for the insight. I really want to audition the HD650's, but in the right situation. Since I don't yet have an amp, think I should just get the Oppo PM-3 and Philips X2, and compare them for a few weeks and keep whichever I like best. They are my top 2, everyone is praising them right now, I don't think I can go wrong between them.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Philips X2 was delivered yesterday. Opened them today. Played a handful of my go-to favorite songs. 

First impression: these are the best headphones I've auditioned so far. The sub-bass extends deep and sounds great- smoother and more articulate than the M50x and Momentum, and clearer and more transparent than the M100. I'd of course opt for even more output down low, but the sub-bass on these is plenty satisfying for me. The mids are smooth... not exactly rich or lush... but very natural sounding. The highs are airy and well extended without any harshness or offensiveness. Overall, it just sounds "right." It's the closest to what I've been looking for and wanting that I've heard thus far. Smooth, dynamic, and detailed.

My Oppo PM-3 should arrive sometime this week and then I'll have to pick one to keep, but at least I'll have a few weeks.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice! I felt the same way with the m100 and m50x. The m50 for its price, is a pretty good buy but the m100 are just over priced. Just like beats, in more than one way.

Mine as well pick up a pair of hd650 and He-400 to do all the comparisons


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> Nice! I felt the same way with the m100 and m50x. The m50 for its price, is a pretty good buy but the m100 are just over priced. Just like beats, in more than one way.
> 
> Mine as well pick up a pair of hd650 and He-400 to do all the comparisons


Haha, I'm already afraid I'll want to keep both the X2 and PM-3. 

I'm really enjoying the X2, but I'm not sure if the main reason is just because it's an open headphone, or if it's just because of the way _they sound_. Either way, I haven't really listened to anything on them yet that I've been unimpressed with. The first song I played tonight was Apparat - Goodbye, and I've never heard it like that, I for sure heard new sounds in the song that I've never heard before and that surprised me.

Sidenote- The comfort, amazing. I've had them on my head for probably an hour now after I finished watching this show called Powers, and I haven't played any music or watched anything else, but I also haven't taken them off my head. Such a pleasure to wear. I could fall asleep in them.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

After reading a to of good reviews I purchaesd the B&W P7s off Amazon last night for $336 shipped. Unfortunately it's going to take 21 days for them to get here


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> After reading a to of good reviews I purchaesd the B&W P7s off Amazon last night for $336 shipped. Unfortunately it's going to take 21 days for them to get here


I guess you will have just have to listen to your music in that crappy truck :laugh:


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice, I was highly considering the P7. Would love to hear them next time I run into you. Great price too.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> Sidenote- The comfort, amazing. I've had them on my head for probably an hour now after I finished watching this show called Powers, and I haven't played any music or watched anything else, but I also haven't taken them off my head. Such a pleasure to wear. I could fall asleep in them.


:wacko: Maybe you should have kept that one to yourself 

No, but seriously. We talk about " I have a good sq car and I hear details that I've never heard" blah blah blah, in reality, nothing beats a good set of headphones. Thats why I've come in terms, that I will not spend the money that I need to to achieve what I hear from my headphones. Will my car sound good, of course. But not to that level.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> I guess you will have just have to listen to your music in that crappy truck :laugh:


:laugh: I know huh


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Hoptologist said:


> Haha, I'm already afraid I'll want to keep both the X2 and PM-3.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the X2, but I'm not sure if the main reason is just because it's an open headphone, or if it's just because of the way _they sound_. Either way, I haven't really listened to anything on them yet that I've been unimpressed with. The first song I played tonight was Apparat - Goodbye, and I've never heard it like that, I for sure heard new sounds in the song that I've never heard before and that surprised me.
> 
> Sidenote- The comfort, amazing. I've had them on my head for probably an hour now after I finished watching this show called Powers, and I haven't played any music or watched anything else, but I also haven't taken them off my head. Such a pleasure to wear. I could fall asleep in them.


Thanks for your impressions. :thumbsup:

The comfort factor is #1 for me. It doesn't matter how great the headphones sound if you are constantly bothered by their fit and can't wait to take them off!

Looking forward to your impressions of the PM-3 as well.

I'll be receiving the AKG K553 PRO soon and will leave my impressions. Though I'm not expecting them to be amazing. I really bought them just to have a pair of _decent_ closed-back headphones to use for messing around with tracking my drums, and for general use without needing an amp, although I should really go with some good IEMs for this in retrospect.

I found myself almost pulling the trigger on some Noble Audio Kaiser 10 cIEMs they other day, but had to reel myself back, LOL. This audio hobby is just flat-out dangerous to the pocketbook! I just wanted to try a some AKG's...never have...and couldn't resist for the price...they went down to $119 Shipped on Massdrop.  The other one I was looking at in that lower price range was the SoundMagic HP150.

Be back soon!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Hoptologist said:


> Nice, I was highly considering the P7. Would love to hear them next time I run into you. Great price too.


Absolutely.


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread so if this is repetive, sorry. 

I had the psb m4u1's that i got for 250 off cruthfield. The sounded unreal. Anyways, they hurt my head so I returned them. I replaced them with sennheiser momentum over ears. They are more comfortable and sound very good but not as good as the psb's. Both destroy my beats solos.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I ended up going with the over the ear Senn M2's. I don't have much to compare them against but I do like the sound. For me they don't have a lot of low end if that's what you are going for but it is there. Very balanced and detailed. I wouldn't say they get super loud but loud enough for me at work. It has a warmer sound than my truck that I would really like to get thru tuning if I can figure that out. The ear cups are comfortable but the band going over the head isn't. After an hour of listening you want to take them off. I've read that the ear cups are bigger than the first version. If that's true I wouldn't have been able to wear the older version as these fit pretty well. Oh, I also wear glasses which take some adjusting but I'm sure would go with all over the ear options.

Even with the music off they block out sound really well which helps with the annoying coworkers. This is the major bonus for me. With music on I can't hear anything but the music!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

For sure my favorite aspect about the Philips X2 is the comfort. I could leave them on all day. But... I'm not sure I'll keep them. They sound like a pair of nice home floorstanding speakers. The soundstage is expansive. The highs are airy, the lows have the best extension and articulation that I've heard so far, and the mids sound just right. Everything sounds smooth and detailed. It's almost too perfect considering the price. 

And that's why it's so hard to pinpoint my exact reasons for most likely eventually returning them. I don't feel like they're missing anything when reproducing songs and music, I feel like I'm missing something. They don't teleport me to music wonderland. They are extremely neutral sounding, and I think I need more warmth in a headphone. The music just doesn't melt into my ears like it did with the Sennheiser Momentum. The X2 might be technically superior to the 1st gen Momentum that I spent time listening to, but it doesn't give me the same level of enjoyment. 

It's easy to see why many people love these headphones. I can easily give them an overall 9.5/10 in comfort and sound for the price. But I don't experience an eagerness to find the opportunity to listen to them and when I do have the opportunity, I'm just not that eager to grab them, and I want to be. Still going to check out the Oppo PM-3, but I'm not expecting them to be as comfortable as the X2. I think I'll give the Momentum 2.0 a try as well.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> For sure my favorite aspect about the Philips X2 is the comfort. I could leave them on all day. But... I'm not sure I'll keep them. They sound like a pair of nice home floorstanding speakers. The soundstage is expansive. The highs are airy, the lows have the best extension and articulation that I've heard so far, and the mids sound just right. Everything sounds smooth and detailed. It's almost too perfect considering the price.
> 
> And that's why it's so hard to pinpoint my exact reasons for most likely eventually returning them. I don't feel like they're missing anything when reproducing songs and music, I feel like I'm missing something. They don't teleport me to music wonderland. They are extremely neutral sounding, and I think I need more warmth in a headphone. The music just doesn't melt into my ears like it did with the Sennheiser Momentum. The X2 might be technically superior to the 1st gen Momentum that I spent time listening to, but it doesn't give me the same level of enjoyment.
> 
> It's easy to see why many people love these headphones. I can easily give them an overall 9.5/10 in comfort and sound for the price. But I don't experience an eagerness to find the opportunity to listen to them and when I do have the opportunity, I'm just not that eager to grab them, and I want to be. Still going to check out the Oppo PM-3, but I'm not expecting them to be as comfortable as the X2. I think I'll give the Momentum 2.0 a try as well.


if you want to try the hd650, they are on sale for 285 shipped at amazon but we get taxed for being in cali... You do need a tube amp for them to shine, but they will sound good off an A/V reviever


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe I should get an amp right now... one with a sweet and warmish sound profile, ahhh I don't know. I'd love to increase my budget. I'm currently searching for a new job... one that will hopefully better support these crazy audio hobbies lol. 

Oppo has a few loaner PM-3's going around. Signups are about 1-2 months out, IIRC. Real cool of them to do that, wish all manufacturers could.


----------



## JRIGGS1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Even the DT990 Pros do a wonderful job. Best bass out there!!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Returning the X2. Going to try the HD650's. Currently $274 w/ MIR from Adorama. Free shipping and I think no tax.

Now I need to find an amp. Looking into Shiit and the O2.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I received my B&W P7s a while ago (they actually only took a few days to get to me) and I'm very impressed. I'm no headphone expert but I know good sound and these have it. I'm very happy with my purchase and feel that they're worth every penny of the $330 they cost me. I haven't heard many high end headphones but these are the best I've ever heard. 

I was at bestbuy after I ordered them and before I received just to hear what I would be getting and I was very glad I ordered them. I also listened to the Sennheiser Momentums, v-moda crossfades m-100, and a couple others and wasn't impressed. 

If you get a chance to hear the P7s I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoptologist said:


> Returning the X2. Going to try the HD650's. Currently $274 w/ MIR from Adorama. Free shipping and I think no tax.
> 
> Now I need to find an amp. Looking into Shiit and the O2.


Uhhh Ohhhh, some caught the bug... LOL. I've been there, "let see if this one sound better. Maybe I might like this sound sig better" Told ya, the minute differences and detail that you can hear from a pair of headphones are addicting. I feel sorry for your wallet, but enjoy the journey.


Ya, i'm trying to resist the on the hd650. Waiting to see if it will drop below $250. But its sooo hard to resist....

Schiits? well, are the ****  great bang for the buck amp, and also, made in the U.S. The Magni2 does great with it, but I would get the Uber version. 

People do love to pair these headphones with tube amps, especially the BottleHead Crack amp with Speedball upgrade.


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> I received my B&W P7s a while ago (they actually only took a few days to get to me) and I'm very impressed. I'm no headphone expert but I know good sound and these have it. I'm very happy with my purchase and feel that they're worth every penny of the $330 they cost me. I haven't heard many high end headphones but these are the best I've ever heard.
> 
> I was at bestbuy after I ordered them and before I received just to hear what I would be getting and I was very glad I ordered them. I also listened to the Sennheiser Momentums, v-moda crossfades m-100, and a couple others and wasn't impressed.
> 
> If you get a chance to hear the P7s I'd highly recommend it.


Yeah, the p7 are in a way different league than the other ones you mentioned. V-moda are geared toward the Beats type and younger crowd. They are just ok to me. But for the price of the p7, a lot of audiophile grade headphones in that price range. Glad you like them.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I have a pair of Denon AH-D600 that have only been used a handful of times as well as a Fiio Monte Blanc Headphone amplifier for sale. The Denons sound excellent!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a pair of Denon AH-D600 that have only been used a handful of times as well as a Fiio Monte Blanc Headphone amplifier for sale. The Denons sound excellent!


Has anyone diy a pair of headphones? I am looking to do this on my next set...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been interested in a headphone set up since I decided not to go down the rabbit hole of 2 channel home audio. 

I have attended some local headphone meets (great group of folks), and after 2 years, I finally decided on the gear I want to run. 

I should be getting everything this week, and I'll post a pic once I get everything set up.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> I've been interested in a headphone set up since I decided not to go down the rabbit hole of 2 channel home audio.
> 
> I have attended some local headphone meets (great group of folks), and after 2 years, I finally decided on the gear I want to run.
> 
> I should be getting everything this week, and I'll post a pic once I get everything set up.


So you're just gonna make us wait till you receive everything to tell/show us what you're getting?! What a jerk:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> So you're just gonna make us wait till you receive everything to tell/show us what you're getting?! What a jerk:laugh:


Feelin' a bit jerky last night 

I received a note from my distributor that the stuff is coming from Cali to arrive in Wisconsin tomorrow.....then it needs to turn and make its way to NC.......and of course, that will likely be next Tuesday......(probably ship on Thursday, sit over the weekend at the center, Holiday on Monday). Like always, the gear sits in a warehouse, and the time I have available to do something with it is wasted. By the time it arrives, I'll be in South Carolina traveling again. 

I was thinking that I may start a new thread with the 'build'. I may have 2 or 3 folks that follow it, but with the 'bridge' that I'm going to use.....it might be very interesting to others on DIYMA. If I start a new thread, I'll put a link here


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol That would be cool of you to drop a link. Depending on what you're doing, i may emulate it to bring out the full potential of my P7s.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Dom, 

I have started my new thread.....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ys-headphone-station-project.html#post2463802


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

chillaxing said:


> Uhhh Ohhhh, some caught the bug... LOL. I've been there, "let see if this one sound better. Maybe I might like this sound sig better" Told ya, the minute differences and detail that you can hear from a pair of headphones are addicting. I feel sorry for your wallet, but enjoy the journey.
> 
> 
> Ya, i'm trying to resist the on the hd650. Waiting to see if it will drop below $250. But its sooo hard to resist....
> ...


Well, I waited too long and the sale ended, and I've been waiting for the HD650 to drop again ever since. That's alright though, took me until now for me to finally decide on which headphone amp I'm going to go with.

Project Polaris Project Polaris High Powered Solid State Headphone Amplifier and Preamplifier

Supposedly pairs very well with the HD650. I wanted to go with a solid-state design and this is considered by many one of the best. I was also considering the Cayin C5 and Asgard 2, which I'm sure would be great too.


----------



## Raimonds (Jun 13, 2014)

The collection of headphones measurements presented here:
*http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-headphones-%96-measurements-correction.html*
should be interesting for readers of this thread.


----------

